# The Liberal View on Crime and Punishment



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Ever need help understanding how liberals view crime and punishment? Well, here you go:


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

:mrgreen: Nice one.


----------



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

Thats a great one. Anymore?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

flw said:


> Thats a great one. Anymore?


Actually, yes. There is a whole series of these videos on liberal view points of issues like global warming, feminism, affirmative action, foreign policy, etc. Every one I have watched are great. I think I'll post a new one every day or so.


----------



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

These are outstanding and so right on.

I especially love the one about teachers' unions....so timely and so good.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

Where can they be found.... I need more!!


----------

